# More Mexico Inverts...help with ID's?



## Triprion (Feb 6, 2008)

Greetings everyone -
   I ran through my photo batches and found a few other inverts from Mexico that I bothered to take the time to shoot...any help with ID's would be great! 
1 - Here's a very common species of spider from the forests of southern Tamaulipas. It was found in TDF and Cloud forests; this one was outside the door of my hotel room. 





Habitat outside the hotel






2 - Here are two species I found alongside Brachypelma smithi in the foothills of Guerrero. One is obviously a large roach (death's head?) and the other a really cool scorp...an ID on the scorp would be great...











3 - A Giant stick bug from the Sierra de Juarez, Oaxaca. This is the female; the male was much smaller and both were sleeping together on a large streamside vine...





Habitat






4 - A species of tiger moth...found a few pairs of these mating on a rainy day in San Luis Potosi:





This is the area where they were found:






One more to come...


----------



## Triprion (Feb 6, 2008)

Last but not least...





This big tarantula is common in isolated, high-elevation rocky areas of Nuevo Leon and Tamaulipas. The elevation is around 10,000' and looks like this:





Any ideas?? This is one of the coolest T's I have ever found!
  Tim


----------



## Triprion (Feb 6, 2008)

Oops, one more that I nearly forgot...





From:


----------



## dtknow (Feb 6, 2008)

Spider is Nephila sp.(probably clavipes). Last spider is an Argiope.


----------



## NastyNate (Feb 7, 2008)

that t is awesome looking


----------



## NevularScorpion (Feb 7, 2008)

Triprion said:


> Last but not least...
> 
> This big tarantula is common in isolated, high-elevation rocky areas of Nuevo Leon and Tamaulipas. The elevation is around 10,000' and looks like this:
> Any ideas?? This is one of the coolest T's I have ever found!
> Tim


wow its so beautiful i would go there to just to see this T it reminds me of my B klassi lol


----------



## ParabuthusKing (Feb 7, 2008)

scorpion pictured looks awfully like a _Centruroides gracillis_ to me.. BEAUTIFUL photos though.. ah how I love the rain forests bountiful diversity, I would love to travel to such areas sometime SOON..


----------



## GoTerps (Feb 7, 2008)

Thank you for your post!

IMO, the tarantula looks like it could very well be one of the spiders considered forms of _Brachypelma klaasi_.

Like THIS ONE.

Just a thought, one which could be very wrong 

Eric


----------



## magikscorps (Feb 7, 2008)

1st off Im green with envy, I cant wait to go, That stick bug OMG its huge,the scorpion looks like a C.gracillis to me as well , but I didnt think they were found in mexico, Thanks for all the killer pics..........Cheers


----------



## Triprion (Feb 7, 2008)

Thank you all for your kind words and ID info! I have seen some amazing scorps down there, but rarely ever detain them long enough for photography. There is a very odd-looking, large black scorp I see every time I'm in the TDF of Tamaulipas, but for some dumb reason I never do take a photo. I will this year, I promise. 
As for the unknown Tarantula: according to the pubs out there it can't be a _Brachypelma_. The only Atlantic side Brachy outside of the Yucatan is _B. vagans_, which is also in Tamaulipas (very common in the cloud forest habitat I photographed above). This species is only found on one mountain as far as I can tell, and it's habitat is much drier than that of _B. vagans_. It doesn't look like an _Aphonopelma_ at all, which leaves _Bonnetina_; however, (I am no expert!) it doesn't look like any other members of that genus either. 
Searching through the web for info on the distribution of the genus _Brachypelma_ was VERY disappointing. The only paper I could find (Locht, Yanez & Vazquez 1999) has the most appauling range map I could imagine. It is very clear there is a lot to learn about Mexico's tarantulas, and if anyone plans to try and sort it all out I'd love to help!


----------



## hamfoto (Feb 7, 2008)

Tim,

Please contact me...I'm friends with Eric here in Dallas...and I would REALLY like to talk to you about that T from Nuevo Leon/Tamaulipas!  And I know someone else (another T researcher) that would be interested in some info about that one!  
This is VERY Brachy-ish but WAY outside of the known range...but not completely bizarre if it has been isolated in high elevation...and it's not too far from a possible close relative!

Chris


----------



## GoTerps (Feb 8, 2008)

There is a group of "fuzzy-legged" Aphonopelma (or what's being called Aphonopelma right now) in Mexico as well.

Like THIS ONE

Eric


----------



## Brent H. (Feb 10, 2008)

Triprion said:


> As for the unknown Tarantula: according to the pubs out there it can't be a _Brachypelma_.


It's an undescribed _Aphonopelma_.


----------



## syndicate (Feb 10, 2008)

wow awesome shots once again.i love seeing all these habitat photos!
that Aphonopelma(?) and the unknown scorp are both very nice  
hope to travel there one day


----------



## AlanMM (Feb 11, 2008)

Triprion said:


> 2 - Here are two species I found alongside Brachypelma smithi in the foothills of Guerrero. One is obviously a large roach (death's head?) and the other a really cool scorp...an ID on the scorp would be great...


You found Brachypelma smithi? Do you have pictures of it?
Love to see one in its habitat...

(Btw, that's a beautiful pic of what looks like that undiscribed Aphonopelma sp. )


----------



## AlanMM (Feb 14, 2008)

Ok sorry, seen them in your other thread...


----------



## drapion (Feb 15, 2008)

The scorpion is a Centruroides margaritatus.. you can Id this species by all the granulation on the carapace and tergites..


----------



## M.F.Bagaturov (Apr 8, 2008)

Aphonopelma?
khm... not sure if it's related to this genus at all.
More like Brachypelma-ish to me but indeed some strange looking one.


----------



## bio teacher (Apr 8, 2008)

Rick West has a picture of this unidentified Aphonopelma on his website.


----------



## josh_r (Apr 8, 2008)

very nice pics tim. i need to try to go with you next time you head down that way. would be nice to go with someone who has experience down there. 

im surprised that T is found at such high elevations! that is really cool. it explains the incredible hairy look and dark color to it. 

how was the rest of your stay in AZ??


----------



## M.F.Bagaturov (Apr 9, 2008)

Hello!



bio teacher said:


> Rick West has a picture of this unidentified Aphonopelma on his website.


Rick has a lot of pictures on his site, but not all of them related to the labels, believe me


----------



## josh_r (Apr 9, 2008)

M.F.Bagaturov said:


> Hello!
> 
> 
> 
> Rick has a lot of pictures on his site, but not all of them related to the labels, believe me


i tend to agree with this statement


----------



## John Apple (Apr 9, 2008)

I have noticed that very same thing, still a great site in any event.
On the front page Josh you will see Vitalius sorocabae on the front page


----------

